# Another day in Venice



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

We got an early jump on the day and were almost in the gulf as the daylight was opening it's eyes. Every morning we have beautiful and unusual sunrises. This day was very unusual. One small cloud was above all the rest and high enough to get a little light on it. The amazing thing about this one was the heavy amount of rain falling out of it giving the impression of a space ship blasting off.










Our day was beyond slow. We were marking tuna and seeing them bust the surface a bit but no bites at all. The talk on the radio was not showing anything worth running to any other place so we camped out there trying every possible way to get them to bite. The bite was as cold as the air was hot. All we got was one atlantic bonito. It was 1:30 before a reel starts screaming.










Are they starting to bite? 










Another drift is without action. At least we have one in the boat. We do get skunked on the tuna side at times. Well this was not to be the case for us. It was a late bite but still slower than we had wanted. We found another one to come to dinner with us. 










We hung in there a bit later than desired. One of them also wanted to see if he could get a Jack Crevalle. He had heard of them but never seen one. On the way in we had to cross an area we were at the day before and could not put out a line without getting one almost instantly. We were looking for kings at that time. Conditions were the same including the birds but the area was void of predators. 










Overall a slow but successful day.

Life is Good!
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice pic. Good report. Hope to be there soon.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

